# Whats the difference between F10 and F10sc?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Just interested to know, whats the difference between F10 and F10sc?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

F10 is pre mixed, F10SC is super concentrated which you dilute yourself to whatever your needs require.
SC works out way cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

reptiles-ink said:


> F10 is pre mixed, F10SC is super concentrated which you dilute yourself to whatever your needs require.
> SC works out way cheaper.


Ahhh ok, thank you very much :no1:


----------

